
Alzheimer's appears to be spreadable by a prion-like mechanism - dabber
http://www.nature.com/news/autopsies-reveal-signs-of-alzheimer-s-in-growth-hormone-patients-1.18331
======
dang
Please don't editorialize story titles.

